# My Latest Find



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 26, 2010)

Just purchased this 1937 Roadmaster "Aero Flyer" from the original owner's family, has been sitting in an attic for 50 years !!!  Have NEVER seen one.  EVERYTHING is original !!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, that's amazeing!!


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 26, 2010)

super jealous, how did you find that beauty?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2010)

trade you my super cruiser for it


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited about this one.  A guy representing the family's estate contacted me, thought it was a Schwinn.  He asked what I thought it was worth and I told him I had no idea as I'd never seen one.  Apparently this is the model just below the Roadmaster Supreme.  About a month later, he asked if I was interested in it.   We chatted a bit and came upon what we both felt was a fair price.  
The original owner bought it in '37 to ride to work back and forth in Pittsburgh, PA.  I've attached one of the pics of the orig owner.  He passed away a few years ago.  He couldn't ride it anymore, but kept it in his attic to admire.  I'm amazed at the condition !!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2010)

You have a piece of  a family history there, treasure it, ride it and keep it like it is. No amount of money can buy history like that


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Suhhweeeet! I love the dual silverays. Congrats on a super bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2010)

>>> WOW!  VERY cool!! <<<


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 27, 2010)

What a super find, love to see one of those in my neighborhood


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 27, 2010)

that is just too awesome


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 27, 2010)

First, AWSOME bike!!!!! Second, I think we are going to be seeing alot more of these "hidden" heirlooms coming out of the woodwork. With the economy not getting any better, the basements, attics, barns, etc. are going to start yeilding all sorts of great finds.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 27, 2010)

bentwoody66 said:


> First, AWSOME bike!!!!! Second, I think we are going to be seeing alot more of these "hidden" heirlooms coming out of the woodwork. With the economy not getting any better, the basements, attics, barns, etc. are going to start yeilding all sorts of great finds.





That, and the fact that people that were teenagers or adults during the Great Depression are starting to pass away mean estates of stuff kept for 50+ years will pop up for sale.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't intend to do anything to it except replace the tires with originals and do a very light cleaning.  According to the orig owner's family, it has been "untouched and never cleaned since the 1950s" !!!  A literal time capsule.  I will have it in hand on Wednesday and will post more pics.  Check out that rack, I've NEVER seen one with the straight arms !!!  Apparently it still has the ORIGINAL batteries in the tank which are "Winchester Rifle" batteries that "look like they were put in their yesterday" !!!  Can't wait to see those !


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 27, 2010)

Aaron, Congrats on a once in a lifetime score!  Can't wait to see more pics before and after a light cleaning!  AWESOME!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like the rack tail light. That is one cool bike. Enjoy.


----------

